# A couple customer orders in progress.



## mcbrat (Feb 9, 2022)

Left is superconductor and right is copper. Pics of what the superconductor started as...


----------



## nbp (Feb 9, 2022)

Incredible! Beautiful materials and machine work!

Does the metal always come with the funny hole through it?


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 10, 2022)

nbp said:


> Incredible! Beautiful materials and machine work!
> 
> Does the metal always come with the funny hole through it?


Thanks. No, normally superconductor is solid all the way through. Not sure if this was an end type piece or what, but I got a good deal on it since most people want full solid bar for making other things. But worked out really good for a flashlight....


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 10, 2022)

The interior hole perhaps being for the refrigerant ?

Thx for the pics; I do like that, my MS thesis was on superconducting composites (with my undergraduate thesis on heat flow in cermet composites).

One thing that most folks don't think about; an electrical superconductor is also a thermal superconductor - there can be no thermal gradient along the length of a material when it is in its superconducting state.

One benefit of that property, is that if necessary you can cool only one edge of the superconducting component - the SC property will extend along its entire length, as long as you can engineer around the heat flux.


----------



## DaveTheDude (Mar 2, 2022)

It's posts like the one from Kestrel above that remind me how much more I have to learn about this light fixation of mine...


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 2, 2022)

Kestrel said:


> The interior hole perhaps being for the refrigerant ?
> 
> Thx for the pics; I do like that, my MS thesis was on superconducting composites (with my undergraduate thesis on heat flow in cermet composites).
> 
> ...


Are there any benefit when not cooled to superconducting state (as in a flashlight body)? Would the niobium rods in the copper increase the ability to pull heat away faster? Or slower? I know when I've done grinding of titanium I could hold the object just a few inches from where the grinding was happening as it did not transmit the heat very much at all.


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 5, 2022)

DaveTheDude said:


> It's posts like the one from Kestrel above that remind me how much more I have to learn about this light fixation of mine...


Dave, I tried answering your email, but it bounced back. 

You can message me here if you want.


----------



## mcbrat (Apr 6, 2022)

And completed.


----------

